# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat zijn de gezondste tussendoortjes?

## FRANCOIS580

*Schenk je weinig aandacht aan je ontbijt, en word je in de loop van de voormiddag overvallen door een hongergevoel? Dan grijp je wellicht naar een of ander tussendoortje. Maar wat zijn verantwoorde en gezonde tussendoortjes, en welke kun je best eten om je honger tussen twee maaltijden te stillen?* 


Verantwoorde tussendoortjes zijn voedingsproducten met weinig calorieën en veel goede voedingsstoffen. Je beste keuze zijn tussendoortjes uit de Schijf van Vijf . Geef steeds de voorkeur aan groenten en/of fruit als tussendoortje, en zorg er voor dat je gezond tussendoortje nooit meer dan 110 calorieën bevatten.

Hoeveel je tussendoor kunt eten hangt van heel wat factoren , niet in het minst van je wat je voor je ontbijt hebt gegeten en van je... leeftijd en je geslacht. Zo hebben mannen recht op meer calorieën voor hun tussendoortjes dan vrouwen. Hoe ouder je bent, hoe meer extra calorieën je mag opnemen.

*Tussendoortjes uit de Schijf van Vijf*

Kies vooral voor groenten en fruit als gezond tussendoortje, deze barsten van de gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen, mineralen en voedingsvezels en bevatten relatief weinig of geen calorieën. Het is veel gemakkelijker ongezonde tussendoortjes te consumeren dan gezonde, die liggen niet zomaar voor het grijpen. Het zijn de meestal zoete, calorierijke en ongezonde tussendoortjes die mee verantwoordelijk zijn voor overgewicht.

*Toch zijn er meer dan voldoende caloriearme tussendoortjes, rijk aan gezonde voedingsstoffen:*


*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/wat-zij.../#.VL1C_keG-So

----------

